# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Сервисный центр "Ярдис" предлогает:

## mans

Ремонт принтеров:

-Canon
-Xerox
-Lexmark
-Hp
-Samsung
-Epson
-Mimaki
-Oki
-Gestetner

Установка СНПЧ на все модели принтеров всех производителей.

Ремонт ноутбуков:

-Asus
-Aser
-LG
-Lenovo..

Установка и продажа матриц, продажа зарядок к ноутбукам.

  Ремонт мобильных телефонов:

-Nokia
-Samsung
-Sony Ericsson 
-LG
-Motorola...

   Сервисный центр "Ярдис"   http://yardis.net   г. Чернигов

----------

